

ESPN has more testicular fortitude than Bill Simmons - DataPrivacy
http://thomaslarock.com/2015/05/on-friction/

======
ChrisLTD
ESPN is protecting their relationship with the NFL by curtailing the
independence of their employees like Simmons. That's certainly within their
right, but it doesn't make Bill Simmons an "asshat" for speaking his mind.
Isn't that what a sports opinion writer should be doing?

